# Swim Advice for a Beginner?



## ChaseCochrane92 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everybody, my name is Cole. I am 19 years old I am leaving for USAF BMT in less than a month and I'm more excited than ever. Currently I am Reserve as Security Forces, (I know some people won't like to hear that) but that is temporary. I am only reserve so that I have time to go to school. After I am satisfied with my education I want to retrain for Pararescue and go active duty. I will have plenty of time to continue training physically and for the most part it is pretty clear to me what I need to work on. I was a swimmer through high school so I have all of the correct technique down (as far as I know) though I was not a long distance swimmer. My question is about my future training. Should I just get in the pool and swim consistently for a certain amount of time (say 15-30min) each day, or should I rather do a bunch of smaller sets. I plan to do most of my working out at home with body weight exercises along with obvious long distance running while keeping my mile time at a 6-7 min time depending on how many miles I run. But any advice at all is welcome. Especially from PJ's, CCT, SEALs, or any other special ops groups that have intense water training. 
Thank you for taking the time.

Respectfully,
 Cole


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 19, 2012)

> Introductions are required for new members. Please take a moment to introduce yourself here before posting on the site, or you run the risk of having your account deleted. Introductions do not have to be works of art, but at the same time sub par intros will not be tolerated. If you are/were military, you may want to highlight what branch you served in, what your job was/is, and what brought you to ShadowSpear. If you're not in the military or a veteran, feel free to tell us about yourself and what brought you to our community.


 
Correct yourself brother.


----------



## ChaseCochrane92 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jonnyb said:


> Correct yourself brother.


Thank you very much for catching that. I should have been more careful before I posted here. I just posted my introduction.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 19, 2012)

ChaseCochrane92 said:


> Hello everybody, my name is Cole. I am 19 years old I am leaving for USAF BMT in less than a month and I'm more excited than ever. Currently I am Reserve as Security Forces, (I know some people won't like to hear that) but that is temporary. I am only reserve so that I have time to go to school. After I am satisfied with my education I want to retrain for Pararescue and go active duty. I will have plenty of time to continue training physically and for the most part it is pretty clear to me what I need to work on. I was a swimmer through high school so I have all of the correct technique down (as far as I know) though I was not a long distance swimmer. My question is about my future training. Should I just get in the pool and swim consistently for a certain amount of time (say 15-30min) each day, or should I rather do a bunch of smaller sets. I plan to do most of my working out at home with body weight exercises along with obvious long distance running while keeping my mile time at a 6-7 min time depending on how many miles I run. But any advice at all is welcome. Especially from PJ's, CCT, SEALs, or any other special ops groups that have intense water training.
> Thank you for taking the time.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Cole


 
I may be missing something here, but if you haven't attended BMT and an MOS school, you're not an Air Force cop.  For the record, that is a perfectly honorable profession.

Along those lines, use the search function and look for 25m target.


----------



## ChaseCochrane92 (Feb 19, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I may be missing something here, but if you haven't attended BMT and an MOS school, you're not an Air Force cop. For the record, that is a perfectly honorable profession.
> 
> Along those lines, use the search function and look for 25m target.


No I have not attended BMT. What I meant was that am delayed entry and I already know what tech school I am going to attend. I did not mean to confuse you. Speaking of being confused... I am confused about what you mean by "Along those lines, use the search function and look for 25m target."


----------



## policemedic (Feb 19, 2012)

I wasn't confused, and we'll leave it at that.  ;)

The 25m target simply means you need to concentrate on what's directly in front of you-BMT.  I'm certain a PJ will show up shortly to explain why being concerned with PJ training at this point in your nascent military career is a waste of your time.  Type 25m target into the search box, and read the threads that pop up.  You'll see what I mean.


----------



## ChaseCochrane92 (Feb 19, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I wasn't confused, and we'll leave it at that. ;)
> 
> The 25m target simply means you need to concentrate on what's directly in front of you-BMT. I'm certain a PJ will show up shortly to explain why being concerned with PJ training at this point in your nascent military career is a waste of your time. Type 25m target into the search box, and read the threads that pop up. You'll see what I mean.


 
Oh ok. Thank you. I can try my best to confuse you if you want. I heard I'm good at it. 
You're right. I like to over think things. It's what I do. I hate being unprepared. I still want people to comment on this thread though. Just in case everything does go as planed ;) I'll just keep in mind that I need to focus on what's in front of me rather than what's around all of those corners that are sure to come.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2012)

Go to http://www.specialtactics.com and register there.
The have some good workout programs there, and the site is run by a retired pJ.

What Reserve unit are you in?


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2012)

ChaseCochrane92 said:


> No I have not attended BMT. What I meant was that am delayed entry and I already know what tech school I am going to attend. I did not mean to confuse you. Speaking of being confused... I am confused about what you mean by "Along those lines, use the search function and look for 25m target."


 
Try very hard to say _exactly_ what you mean. Roger? This board can be quite harsh with what you may perceive as a minor muddying of the facts.


----------



## Johca (Feb 19, 2012)

There is no reserve component (AF Reserve and Air National Guard) careers retraining or NCO retraining program similar to these programs that exist in the Regular (active duty) Air Force.  The retraining that does happen in the reserve components is typically and generally limited to current unit of assignment locale. 

This essentially results if no pararescue rescue squadron or Special Tactics Squadron in current unit of assignment locale (which can be for this discussion extended to State), the reserve component member's retraining into pararescue opportunity is limited and difficult.

Due to operational necessities most, if not all, reserve component pararescue rescue squadrons and Special Tactics Squadrons require assigned members to live within 250 miles of the base.  Also it is the unit deciding through use of interview of applicants and screening and selecting program who the unit accepts as candidates to put on active duty for two years to train-up to be 3-level PJ or CCT.

Essentially he has an 8-year reserve enlistment to do his PT as he will need to convince his current unit to release him from his enlistment obligation to them in addition to finding and convincing an AF Reserve unit to hire him to become a PJ.


----------



## ChaseCochrane92 (Feb 19, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Go to http://www.specialtactics.com and register there.
> The have some good workout programs there, and the site is run by a retired pJ.
> 
> What Reserve unit are you in?


OK, will do. I'm in the 477th fighter group.


----------



## Johca (Feb 19, 2012)

ChaseCochrane92 said:


> OK, will do. I'm in the 477th fighter group.


The 212th RQS is an Alaska Air National Guard Unit. He's out of luck for duration of his AF Reserve enlistment serving obligation as a member of Air Force Reserves assigned to a AF Reserve unit in Alaska.

http://www.176wg.ang.af.mil/units/176og/212rqs.asp


----------



## S0AP (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey, speaking directly to the question of how to get better at training in the pool.  I recommend going out and getting Total Immersion.  It is a great book that helps with pool efficiency.  The best thing you can do is become more efficient.  Once you do that, then increasing distance steadily is a great thing.  There is a program for all CCT and PJ pipeliners here at Lackland that allows them to go to the pool every Sat and train with the PJ instructors.  If you are coming into SF tech school that will not happen unless they offer the PAST test eval during your time in basic.  My second thought to you is go small and build up, most evals are done with fins any ways.  Second key piece of advice is to look at Rescueathlete.com as it was founded by the PJ indoc instructors and it shall help you immensely physically.


----------



## ChaseCochrane92 (Feb 24, 2012)

S0AP said:


> Hey, speaking directly to the question of how to get better at training in the pool. I recommend going out and getting Total Immersion. It is a great book that helps with pool efficiency. The best thing you can do is become more efficient. Once you do that, then increasing distance steadily is a great thing. There is a program for all CCT and PJ pipeliners here at Lackland that allows them to go to the pool every Sat and train with the PJ instructors. If you are coming into SF tech school that will not happen unless they offer the PAST test eval during your time in basic. My second thought to you is go small and build up, most evals are done with fins any ways. Second key piece of advice is to look at Rescueathlete.com as it was founded by the PJ indoc instructors and it shall help you immensely physically.


Wow. That's alot of great information. Thank you very much. I will look into both of those things.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Mar 1, 2013)

ChaseCochrane92 said:


> Hello everybody, my name is Cole. I am 19 years old I am leaving for USAF BMT in less than a month and I'm more excited than ever. Currently I am Reserve as Security Forces, (I know some people won't like to hear that) but that is temporary. I am only reserve so that I have time to go to school. After I am satisfied with my education I want to retrain for Pararescue and go active duty. I will have plenty of time to continue training physically and for the most part it is pretty clear to me what I need to work on. I was a swimmer through high school so I have all of the correct technique down (as far as I know) though I was not a long distance swimmer. My question is about my future training. Should I just get in the pool and swim consistently for a certain amount of time (say 15-30min) each day, or should I rather do a bunch of smaller sets. I plan to do most of my working out at home with body weight exercises along with obvious long distance running while keeping my mile time at a 6-7 min time depending on how many miles I run. But any advice at all is welcome. Especially from PJ's, CCT, SEALs, or any other special ops groups that have intense water training.
> Thank you for taking the time.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Cole


 

Hey dude, I went through the Marine Corps Water Survival Instructor's program back in September 2012. One of the things that made us really fast were strip swims, they ranged in distances from 800m-3600m. You basically start out with cammie bottoms, tops, and boots. I suggest you get a short version of whatever size you are. You simply start out with 200m with all gear on, then shed the boots, 200m with cammie top and bottom, shed the top, 200m with bottoms only, shed the bottom, and the remaining of the workout slick. Once you get to 2000m strip swim like that, work your way up to the 3600m strip swim, basically the same thing but you shed a peace of gear every 600m. This is all freestyle by the way. It really helped me become faster. Our class exit average for the 1500m swim was 29:30, and for the 500m was well under 9:00. Good luck.[/quote]


----------



## devilbones (Mar 5, 2013)

Psyc_9780 said:


> Hey dude, I went through the Marine Corps Water Survival Instructor's program back in September 2012. One of the things that made us really fast were strip swims, they ranged in distances from 800m-3600m. You basically start out with cammie bottoms, tops, and boots. I suggest you get a short version of whatever size you are. You simply start out with 200m with all gear on, then shed the boots, 200m with cammie top and bottom, shed the top, 200m with bottoms only, shed the bottom, and the remaining of the workout slick. Once you get to 2000m strip swim like that, work your way up to the 3600m strip swim, basically the same thing but you shed a peace of gear every 600m. This is all freestyle by the way. It really helped me become faster. Our class exit average for the 1500m swim was 29:30, and for the 500m was well under 9:00. Good luck.


[/quote]
The 500m under 9:00 was slick right?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 5, 2013)

To echo Johca Hillclimb policemedic - uh, yea. I would answer several other questions before worrying about career field specific training modalities you intend to implement years down the road. Questions such as, "How will I best prepare my family for my leaving for basic training? What mindset should I have before enlisting? What skillsets are needed for completion of Security Forces Technical Training? How should I best approach my first few months at a new military squadron/career?" These things should be first and foremost (arguably the only things) on your mind. End of rant. 



S0AP said:


> If you are coming into _SF tech school_...


Special Forces (SF) does not have a "tech school". They have SFAS and the Q course, along with associated courses for specialties. Security Forces in the Air Force has a technical training school. If you need extra advice on the proper terminology, simply continue to refer to USAF Security Forces as "SF", and one of my Army brethren will be with you shortly.


----------



## devilbones (Mar 6, 2013)

When I was flying from Mosul to Germany on a flight the crew were like 'Your lucky you are hitching a ride with a bunch of SF guys', it turns out they were AF Security Forces.  They even had an "SF" (Not Special Forces but actually SF) Patch.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't drown


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 6, 2013)

devilbones said:


> When I was flying from Mosul to Germany on a flight the crew were like 'Your lucky you are hitching a ride with a bunch of SF guys', it turns out they were AF Security Forces. They even had an "SF" (Not Special Forces but actually SF) Patch.


Oh yea. I've seen them prominently displayed several times, the last time in Africa. Each time I wanted to lose my shit on the people wearing it- but it's not really their fault. They were directed to wear them, somewhere, by a command type O, and me handing an E4 his ass does absolutely nothing but make me look like a dick. Well, I am a dick, but the point is not everyone needs to know that right away. 



Polar Bear said:


> Don't drown


^^^This.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

You are not a Dick, you are "don't ask, don't tell" kind of person just like everyone else I know in the AF....That means you to IJ


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 6, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> You are not a Dick, you are "don't ask, don't tell" kind of person just like everyone else I know in the AF....That means you to IJ


No more don't ask don't tell, smarty pants. Invisible J can be as open as he wants with his life choices.


----------



## ChaseCochrane92 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you everybody to the helpful posts here. I greatly appreciate it. Looking back on the original post it seems pretty rookie and uninformed. I'm obviously out of BMT and Tech as a cop and its pretty frustrating being Reserve when I want some action and work experience but it does give me good time to continue my education and train for my ultimate goal. I've been in contact with the PJ unit at my base and will be attending taking the PAST and interviewing in the beginning of May. I don't expect problems but then again real problems are usually unexpected. One think I'm having trouble with that doesn't have to do with the PAST is being able to breathe out my mouth when wearing a mask full of water. Apparently its possible so I guess I'll just keep trying at my sink until I get it.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 11, 2013)

ChaseCochrane92 said:


> Apparently its possible so I guess I'll just keep trying at my sink until I get it.


 
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 11, 2013)

ChaseCochrane92 said:


> Thank you everybody to the helpful posts here. I greatly appreciate it. Looking back on the original post it seems pretty rookie and uninformed. I'm obviously out of BMT and Tech as a cop and its pretty frustrating being Reserve when I want some action and work experience but it does give me good time to continue my education and train for my ultimate goal. I've been in contact with the PJ unit at my base and will be attending taking the PAST and interviewing in the beginning of May. I don't expect problems but then again real problems are usually unexpected. *One think I'm having trouble with that doesn't have to do with the PAST is being able to breathe out my mouth when wearing a mask full of water. Apparently its possible so I guess I'll just keep trying at my sink until I get it.*


Do it in the shower.  Also realize it's much easier to do when calm vice getting your shit pushed in.


----------



## Psyc_9780 (Apr 3, 2013)

The 500m under 9:00 was slick right?[/quote]

Yes, it was slick. Sorry it took me so long to reply, havent been on in a while.


----------

